# Help! I Lean to the left when I ride!



## kelseyannxo (Jun 25, 2015)

Hmm. A few things come to mind for me.

Are you using an old, worn out saddle? If so, your stirrup leathers might be stretched out, therefore causing them to become uneven. (One leather stretched more than the other.) This has happened with a few of mine and it's IMPOSSIBLE to get the stirrups even, even if they're on the same hole. You just have to try and get them as close as possible to each other if you can't use another saddle. If this is the problem, you might be leaning because 1.) the weight is being distributed unevenly, and 2.) you might be more comfortable on one side vs. the other, causing you to unconsciously lean. If the leathers are honestly stretched out, though, and this is your trainers saddle, he/should know about it.

The other possibility is that you might be experiencing uneven strength in both sides of your body. Every rider has a stronger and weaker side. My stronger side is my left, even though I'm a righty. Don't ask why, that's just how it is when it comes to riding for me. Anyways, if your left side is your "stronger" side, you might be leaning to your left because you are unconsciously attempting to compensate for the lack of strength on your right side. 

Just my thoughts. Hopefully someone else will have some different ideas. Try talking to your trainer about the saddle you're using.


----------



## leahandtucker (Nov 8, 2015)

kelseyannxo said:


> Hmm. A few things come to mind for me.
> 
> Are you using an old, worn out saddle? If so, your stirrup leathers might be stretched out, therefore causing them to become uneven. (One leather stretched more than the other.) This has happened with a few of mine and it's IMPOSSIBLE to get the stirrups even, even if they're on the same hole. You just have to try and get them as close as possible to each other if you can't use another saddle. If this is the problem, you might be leaning because 1.) the weight is being distributed unevenly, and 2.) you might be more comfortable on one side vs. the other, causing you to unconsciously lean. If the leathers are honestly stretched out, though, and this is your trainers saddle, he/should know about it.
> 
> ...


The saddle I'm using isn't worn out as it was bought 2 years ago and shows no wearing signs , I also switches trainers recently but both of them said it and I was using two different saddles when I was riding with them thanks for your thought s[emoji4] 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

I find that many riders – especial new ones – tend to lean to the left. This is often a habit established by leaning against the car door when driving, leaning on the arm of a chair or couch when sitting, standing with one hip out to the side, etc.

I almost despaired with one rider. He sat so badly that he had no success in trying to guide his horse. He seemed unable to make adjustments as I tried to get him to correct his seat. Finally, I walked to the end of the arena and asked him to walk his horse toward me. I thought the horse would want to come to me and I could at least give this man some encouragement. 

Then, I got an idea. I put my elbow in the palm of my other hand with my forearm pointed up. I angled my forearm to mimic the man’s torso. I said, “My forearm is your body, straighten it.” From this direct feedback, he was able to make a good correction. Then, I said, “My hand is your head, straighten it.” The direct feedback once more helped. The man soon began to have some success in guiding his horse.

This method, however, is not always necessary. After checking to make sure the stirrup straps are the same length, I tell my students to think of a number of different things. Their seat bones should be an equal distance from either side of the horse’s spine. When the horse is standing squarely, the rider should feel equal pressure on either seat bone. Both the rider’s hips and shoulders should be level. There should be the same distance between each shoulder and the corresponding hip.

It also helps for the rider to look where he wants to be. Riders often start leaning when they begin to look at the side of their horse’s head or one of their horse’s shoulders.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Think about how you stand when waiting in a line. Work on standing evenly on both feet. Sitting in a chair, sit evenly on both seat bones. 

You might try a balance board, or a bosu ball.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't know if this is exactly the same thing, but my partner also leans, sort of slouching to the left. We were working on it yesterday, but to compensate, he'd lean his whole body to the right, which wasn't right either---the saddle just kind of rolled.

He was able to straighten only when he concentrated on separating his lower body from the upper, and tilted his *right hip forward*, which also brought his right shoulder up a bit. He also needed to bring his right shoulder back, and raise his chest.

You can also think of kneeling on your right knee, to straighten. Of course you might go crooked in the other direction, but it will all help in building your muscle memory of what's straight.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Check your stirrups are the same length - by measuring them against each other not by hole length. One might have stretched, especially if your putting weight on it be leaning to that side and putting weight on it when mounting.
When you're riding in an enclosed/safe area raise your right arm and point upwards in a straight line - it will make you very aware that you're not sitting upright


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Stretch your left arm straight up as tho reaching for a cloud. Then relax. Keep repeating as needed. What you are doing is allowing your right shoulder/rib cage to collapse toward your hip. Instead of your back, waist and shoulders looking like this " I ", you're looking like this " >" This puts additional weight in the left stirrup. Have you noticed you are inclined to drop your right stirrup? You will need someone to stand behind you as you ride away at the walk and correct you until you can shift your hips and straighten your spine without assist. You will have to be very conscious of riding balanced for months before it becomes second nature.


----------



## CarmenL (Apr 20, 2012)

Ride without stirrups! That will put you in balance.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I do it too. I think of "raising" my right shoulder, which straightens me out and puts my right hip back down in the saddle so I am more evenly balanced. I stand, walk, and sit crooked (on my left hip with my right all up right now, actually) so I know it's a habit I always have that I need to work on, not just in the saddle. 

I always thought it was from driving a car (I'm short and always reaching for pedals) - needing to have the right leg up and free to work the brake and gas. Getting a manual actually required me to learn to sit more evenly because then I had to be able to free up my left foot for the clutch.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I battle the same problem and have for my entire riding "career." I think it's because I have one leg longer than the other. I know my legs are different lengths because I can tell when I stand on my tip-toes. 

Just yesterday when I rode I was straightening my saddle here and there. I'm sure it doesn't help that my horse also has a back leg that is shorter than the other, although I lean to the left and his short leg is on the right. We are quite the pair! :icon_rolleyes: 

I will re-check this thread for ideas to help us too!

Anyway, I just wanted to mention that it might not be your stirrup leathers but your legs that are different lengths.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Your back may have a curvature.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

leahandtucker said:


> The saddle I'm using isn't worn out as it was bought 2 years ago and shows no wearing signs , I also switches trainers recently but both of them said it and I was using two different saddles when I was riding with them thanks for your thought s[emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


New saddles can be uneven. I would start there and do careful ,easy ring to see if the saddle is off. You may also have one leg longer than the other. Shorten the long stirrup and see what happens


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

CarmenL said:


> Ride without stirrups! That will put you in balance.


Yup, or drop your LEFT stirrup but keep the right one. 

You can't "lean" if that stirrup is not there.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Good thread


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

First thing I would say would be to look at the soles of a pair of shoes you wear a lot, see if they are worn evenly or differently, odds are they are not the same. If this is the case go see a good chiropractor. 

The other thing to do is to get pair of weigh scales, stand with one foot on each and get someone to read the weights, odds are that you are heavier on your left than the right, this can be a sign that you are misaligned. 

If you get yourself sorted out chances are you will sit evenly.


----------



## rideprosperously (Nov 19, 2015)

I lean to my right side and I am a righty... I wonder why, but instructors did not explain clearly to me, maybe my doctor would know... I used to do it more often but for some unknown reason, I am much less prone to it nowadays.


----------

